# Afghanistan question



## 88rustang07 (30 Jan 2008)

Srry if this may be a repost... im in the process of joining reg forces for armoured. The recruitment office told me that by May i would most likely be in basic. I see that Stephen Harper is thinking about taking troops out of afghanistan some time in 09 and i was wonder do i have enough time to do my BMQ, SQ, MOC and still have enough time to go on a tour?? I was told it takes around 6 months to train for recce troops but can i volunteer to go in a upcomming rotation or can someone shed some light on how this works? I would love to do armoured but i also have a diploma in police foundations and if we pull out of afghanistan, i will just go military police or something... any help would be much appreciated.
Rod.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jan 2008)

Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

*Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html*

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf


Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, most of the answers to the questions you are asking are already posted; so start reading.


----------



## benny88 (31 Jan 2008)

Rustang,

   Wanting to deploy is admirable, but are you sure you want to choose your trade based solely on the desire to go to Afghanistan?


----------



## 88rustang07 (31 Jan 2008)

Thats not the whole reason, it would give me more life experience if i were to go on tour, if i just go into armoured and do my training but never go anywhere, i could just do that as an MP but if i were to go to afghanistan it would look better, plus i have always wanted to go to experience it, but i have always wanted to be in armoured im just trying to do whats best for my future. Kinda hard to explain


----------



## benny88 (31 Jan 2008)

88rustang07 said:
			
		

> it would look better



  To whom?

   Fair enough Rustang, but keep in mind that MPs can deploy as well.


----------



## 88rustang07 (31 Jan 2008)

true true thanks for the input benny


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Jan 2008)

Besides, IF, we wind down in Afgh'n, it likely won't be long before we're going somewhere else.


----------



## 88rustang07 (31 Jan 2008)

Good point good point. Hopefully the UN will send the 1000 troops or maybe Harper is bluffing ...who knows weel have to wait for feb 09 to see. my mistake... NATO


----------



## medaid (31 Jan 2008)

88rustang07 said:
			
		

> Good point good point. Hopefully the UN will send the 1000 troops or maybe Harper is bluffing ...who knows weel have to wait for feb 09 to see.



NATO... NOT UN...

you need to do a little more studying and research...


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (31 Jan 2008)

Policy line first.  We will be in AF until the government pulls us out.  

Reality - with the current political banter that is going on, we might see the CF move away from Kandahar for a break at the end of our 'current committent" and either head back to Kabul, or perhaps to an even quieter part of the country.  Either way, based on the politics of it all, I can't see us leaving AF anytime in the next 5-10 years.  I wouldn't worry about getting your chance to head over.  There's likely pleanty of time.  

Worry about each step at a time.  If you are too focused on heading to AF, you'll miss all the fun and excitement of BMQ, SQ, and your QL3.  Lots of hurdles to jump over first.


----------



## vonGarvin (31 Jan 2008)

As stated previously, there will always be opportunities for deployments.  Consider this.  In 1964, Canadian troops arrive in Cyprus on Operation Snowgoose.  2 years later, I was born.  Flash forward 24 years, and I boarded a plane and flew to Cyprus as a Canadian soldier on Operation Snowgoose (56!).  Our role in Afghanistan may not last that long, but stranger things have happened.  (There are still Canadian soldiers serving in Cyprus.  One or two, and UNFICYP is still ongoing as a mission).


----------



## devil39 (31 Jan 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> As stated previously, there will always be opportunities for deployments.  Consider this.  In 1964, Canadian troops arrive in Cyprus on Operation Snowgoose.  2 years later, I was born.  Flash forward 24 years, and I boarded a plane and flew to Cyprus as a Canadian soldier on Operation Snowgoose (56!).  Our role in Afghanistan may not last that long, but stranger things have happened.  (There are still Canadian soldiers serving in Cyprus.  One or two, and UNFICYP is still ongoing as a mission).



I think me and Journeyman (and Joe Clark) pretty much solved the "Cyprus problem" circa Snowgoose 60 or 61 or 62 ish?

Maybe we need to hook up again?  Journeyman? Road trip?


----------



## 88rustang07 (31 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the info justice much appreciated.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (1 Feb 2008)

devil39 said:
			
		

> I think me and Journeyman (and Joe Clark) pretty much solved the "Cyprus problem" circa Snowgoose 60 or 61 or 62 ish?
> 
> Maybe we need to hook up again?  Journeyman? Road trip?



I'm pretty sure that you are banned from returning to that country...but I guess a tour is tour, huh?   >


----------



## devil39 (1 Feb 2008)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that you are banned from returning to that country...but I guess a tour is tour, huh?   >



Yup   Professionally pretty much a waste of time, but socially.....

I was just glad my "higher HQ" tour was in a vacation paradise and one of my tactical "command" tours was somewhat tactical and in the current millenium >

If you weren't the "secretary" with the ability to screw me over I'd tell you........


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Feb 2008)

88rustang07 said:
			
		

> i was wonder do i have enough time to do my BMQ, SQ, MOC and still have enough time to go on a tour?? Rod.



Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## jalara (9 Feb 2008)

Relax - Afghanistan is not going anywhere.


----------



## Journeyman (14 Mar 2008)

devil39 said:
			
		

> *I think me and Journeyman (and Joe Clark) pretty much solved the "Cyprus problem" circa Snowgoose 60 or 61 or 62 ish?
> 
> Maybe we need to hook up again?  Journeyman? Road trip?*



Wow, how'd I miss this one? Oh that's right, I was swilling beer in Saigon when some people were taking a break from snow-shovelling to post here.  ;D

Road trip?! Hell ya!  Once I brush up on my UN "diplomatic" skills  ------>    :cheers:


----------



## Dolphado (14 Mar 2008)

Now that I can agree with, I've seen some of the pictures my Daddy took while he was stationed in Cyprus!


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Mar 2008)

Dolphado said:
			
		

> Now that I can agree with, I've seen some of the pictures my Daddy took while he was stationed in Cyprus!


Your Daddy? *sigh*.  I feel old.

Oh, wait, even though I served there, the mission started before I was even born!

I no longer feel as old!


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Mar 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> I no longer feel as old!



I was 3 months old when you became a Pte with the Hasty P's  

And next time you drink with him, you can ask my Daddy how he feels about his son getting to Afghanistan before he did

Still no longer feel old?  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Mar 2008)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> I was 3 months old when you became a Pte with the Hasty P's
> 
> And next time you drink with him, you can ask my Daddy how he feels about his son getting to Afghanistan before he did
> 
> Still no longer feel old?  ;D


LOL
Hell, I even went to mass with him on occasion in Texas!


----------



## derael (15 Mar 2008)

Mission has been extended till at least 2011.

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2008/03/13/motion-confidence.html

Although this doesn't really matter for your case. Concentrate on your courses one at a time. Looking too far ahead has definite disadvantages.


----------

